# where can i go



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

where can i legally drive a snowmobile to hunt yotes?? I have hoofed it for 2 years now and the snow is finally to deep where the snowshoe boot combo is not working for me anymore. can i drive up a fence and walk to my stands can i drive section lines and then walk?? How do the rest of you do it??? I do not want to harass i just want a better way to get to stands.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

sure you can use your snowmobile to drive into a spot, but you'd better bring you snow shoes because when a coyote hears that rumbling engine, they scatter like bb's. So plan on getting into a spot, and walking in a half mile or more. There is nothing wrong with getting into and out of an area. Just don't be shooting off the machine and be willing to explain yourself if you do get stopped.

xdeano


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Snowmobiles are pretty loud, and generally spook coyotes a hell of a lot more than a pickup on a road where they are somewhat used to seeing vehicle activity, youll still end up walking quite a ways to get away from the snowmobile noise.

Think about it. If you have a big block of land with no roads in it, you can usually walk in 1/4-1/2 mile in, and call them out of the interior.

You drive a 1/2-1 mile in with a sled, you still have to get away from the sled (and its noise), about a 1/4-1/2 mile. You've also run the risk of buttoning up every coyote in ear shot of the sled. Sleds way back in "their" space, usually means trouble for them.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

xdeano beat me to it.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Walk. It'll also get you in shape Norm. Nothing wrong with that either. :beer:


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

oh believe me i am in the best shape of my life and i am still comtemplating taking a sled. my thoughts were taking it down a section line and minimum matienence roads you can normally drive on to get in back of the hills i would normally hunt w/o the snow. I have a pair of snowshoes and i would get better ones if i could afford it at this point, but wow this snow has made me think of waiting to hunt until late march/april when the snow depth goes down. what the heck ever happened to se nodak not getting as much snow as up north?


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

For years we have used snowmobiles to help with our coyote hunting when the snow gets really deep. You drive the sled in to the area you want to hunt to make a trail and leave, do several places each day. Normally you can return on skis or snow shoes the next day, we have even had luck the same day but latter depending on the area. Unless there is more snow fall these trail will last for a long time except for the areas that tend to drift. 
the coyotes even use these trails we have found.

 Al


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

Great advice Al, I would think that would be the best option. It sure is nice when you are out walking around, and come upon a snowmobile track - makes for easy travel.
KD


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Norm you are in better shape than when you played Jimmie Football? Nice work!


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

that's a very good point Al, I know i've followed in on snowmobile tracks quite a few times over the years.

xdeano


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

very much so in better shape than when i played football dropped most of the junk food habit and am about 50lbs lighter than what i played football at.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Norm70 said:


> very much so in better shape than when i played football dropped most of the junk food habit and am about 50lbs lighter than what i played football at.


Nice work! I am about 25 pounds heavier than what I ran college cross country at! Wish I could get back to that weight again!


----------

